# Gutes Free-2-Play Rennspiel gesucht



## CoDUO-Veteran (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Wie der Threadtitel schon vermuten lässt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Free-2-Play Racer.

Bisher habe ich Heat Online, NFS World und SimRaceway ausgetestet, aber alle 3 sind nicht ganz das was ich mir wünsche.
Die ersten beiden sind für zwischendurch ganz nett, bieten mir aber zu wenig Langzeit-Motivation und Realismus. SimRaceway gefällt mir vom Aufbau her sehr gut, allerdings steuere ich über Tastatur, was darin mündet das ich fast alle Fahrhilfen anschalten muss um das Fahrzeug auf der Strecke zu halten. Ist dann ja fast n bißchen wie Autoscooter und das mag ich nicht. 

Also suche ich nach einem Spiel welches reale Renn-Fahrzeuge, reale Rennstrecken, eine nicht zu "Sim-lastige" aber auch nicht zu "arcadige" Fahrphysik bietet sowie einen Online-Multiplayer.
Grafikqualität bzw Alter des Spiels sind eher zweitrangig, Hauptsache das Spiel macht fun und wird auch noch von vielen Online gespielt.
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus und jetzt freu ich mich auf eure Anregungen!

GreetZ


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Juli 2013)

Ich kann dir RaceRoom Racing Experience ans Herz legen. Das ist zwar warsch. für die Tastatur evtl. etwas zu Sim-Lastig, aber neben dem Get-Real Modus gibt es auch einen mit Fahrhilfen. 
Allerdings ist die Fahrzeug und Streckenauswahl recht klein und die Preise für Erweiterungen sind definitiv zu teuer.
Ansonsten, wenn dich das Rennfieber mal gepackt hat, und du in ein Lenkrad a la Driving Force GT oder besser investierst, kann ich Race07, GTR2, GT Legends und RFactor empfehlen. Die sind ziemlich günstig und da ab morgen der Steam Summer Sale ansteht, bekommst du dann auch noch 50% Rabatt.
Als Demo mit guter Grafik wäre auch die RFactor2 Demo einen Blick wert (allerdings auch nur mit Lenkrad).

P.S. Das Driving Force GT ist jeden Cent wert, ich zocke im Jahr ca. 100 Stunden Rennsimulationen und mir war das Lenkrad jeden Cent wert.


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (4. Juli 2013)

Danke dir mr.4ever! Nach den ersten Trailern und "Let's Plays" die ich gesehen habe, scheint mir Raceroom ein ganz anständiges Spiel zu sein. Allerdings sieht man immer nur die eine "Phantasie"-Rennstrecke. Monza, Spa Francorchamps, Nordschleife usw sind da auch mit dabei? Oder muss man die kaufen? Falls nicht, kommt das Spiel für mich nicht in Betracht. Der Client ist mit 5,3 gb auch nicht grad klein, für Leute mit einem solchen Wahnsinns-DSL wie ich es hier habe.( Download laut Steam 6h!)
Werde ich dann (hoffentlich) heut abend mal antesten.

Jemand hier der Auto Club Revolution schon angezockt hat? Scheint mir auf den ersten Blick auch ganz brauchbar zu sein!?!

GreetZ


----------



## Ich 15 (4. Juli 2013)

Warum muss es denn unbedingt F2P sein? Die Strecken und Autos bei Race Room muss man sich kaufen ob das ACR anders ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juli 2013)

> Jemand hier der Auto Club Revolution schon angezockt hat? Scheint mir auf den ersten Blick auch ganz brauchbar zu sein!?!


Habs mir mal angeschaut und war nicht sonderlich begeistert.
Am besten wird dann wohl Raceroom sein, wobei es mich dort stört das man eben Anfangs nur eine Strecke hat. Alle anderen müssen gekauft werden 
Ich bin der Meinung das es dort auch reale Strecken gab.


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (4. Juli 2013)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Warum muss es denn unbedingt F2P sein? Die Strecken und Autos bei Race Room muss man sich kaufen ob das ACR anders ist kann ich nicht sagen.


Schlicht und einfach weil es nix kostet , wenn es mir gefällt kann ich immer noch investieren. Bei ACR habe ich gesehen, das auf jeden Fall Silverstone und Hockenheim schon beim ersten Download mit an Bord sind.



Robonator schrieb:


> Am besten wird dann wohl Raceroom sein, wobei es mich dort stört das man eben Anfangs nur eine Strecke hat. Alle anderen müssen gekauft werden
> Ich bin der Meinung das es dort auch reale Strecken gab.


Mmmmmmhhhh hört sich ja nicht soooo toll an, getestet wird es aber trotzdem mal.

Bin kein Hardcore-Racer, hab früher aber sehr heftig Gran Tourismo auf der PS1 gesuchtet. Mein letztes Rennspiel das ich mir gekauft habe war damals NFS Underground.
Wie schon erwähnt bin ich nicht unbedingt auf der Suche nach dem allerbesten Rennsimulator der Welt, es sollte eben nur in der Realen Welt spielen und nicht ganz so Arcade daher kommen wie ein NFS oder Ridge Racer.

GreetZ

edit: Hab jetzt die ersten 2 Stunden Raceroom hinter mir. Das Spiel weiß zu gefallen, im Amateurmodus mit viel Übung auch mit der Tastatur beherrschbar. Novice ist ja wieder Autoscooter, an den Get real mode hab ich mich nicht ran gewagt.... Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, hat es nur eine Strecke und ich glaub nur drei oder vier Fahrzeuge zur Auswahl, ohne dass man Geld hineinsteckt. Wie verhält es sich mit dieser Beta-Version, werden da regelmässig Fahrzeuge und vor allem Strecken nachgeliefert? Denn die Auswahl ist ja auch gegen Geld recht dürftig.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Juli 2013)

@TE: Es werden ständig neue Fahrzeuge und Strecken in RaceRoom Racing Experience hinzugefügt, allerdings sind alle neuen Erweiterungen kostenpflichtig und die Preise sind ziemlich hoch.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Juli 2013)

Das ist Ansichtssache


----------



## Lukesky80 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi, kann dir nur simraceway empfehlen ist vollkommen kostenlos! dauert zwar etwas sich die credits zu erfahren aber macht echt spass mit vielen events und preisgeldern. grafick ist zwar nicht die neuste aber völlig ausreichend dafür läuft das spiel ruckelfrei selbst bei 18 fahrern.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Dezember 2013)

Lukesky80 schrieb:


> Hi, kann dir nur simraceway empfehlen ist vollkommen kostenlos! dauert zwar etwas sich die credits zu erfahren aber macht echt spass mit vielen events und preisgeldern. grafick ist zwar nicht die neuste aber völlig ausreichend dafür läuft das spiel ruckelfrei selbst bei 18 fahrern.


 
Ein gutes Rennspiel sollte bei maximaler Fahreranzahl immer ruckelfrei laufen (sofern die Hardware schnell genug ist).
Simraceway sagt nicht mal mir was, aber wenn die Entwickler die GMotor Engine gut umgesetzt haben, könnte es durchaus interessant für F2P Fans sein.Falls der TE derzeitig was investieren will, würde ich Assetto Corsa empfehlen, die 35€ ist es absolut wert.
Außerdem gibt es derzeitig einen relativ stark reduzierten Christmas Sale in R3 E, der bis heute Abend läuft.


----------



## Jor-El (15. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die Optik eh zweitrangig ist, warum dann unnötig auf f2p setzen? 
Lieber 2,99€ für Race07 auf Steam ausgeben und direkt alle Autos und Strecken haben. Im Gegensatz zu Raceroom hat es sogar Multiplayer. Und wenn es gefällt, gibt es zig Addons, die man ebenso für günstige Euro kaufen kann.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Dezember 2013)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Wenn die Optik eh zweitrangig ist, warum dann unnötig auf f2p setzen?
> Lieber 2,99€ für Race07 auf Steam ausgeben und direkt alle Autos und Strecken haben. Im Gegensatz zu Raceroom hat es sogar Multiplayer. Und wenn es gefällt, gibt es zig Addons, die man ebenso für günstige Euro kaufen kann.


 
Mit Race07 ohne die Addons kommt man auf fast keine Server und hat nur den halben Spaß.
Ich würde an der Stelle des TE eher GTR2 gebraucht kaufen (in Steam fehlen glaube ich die Porsche und Ferraris).


----------



## loser321 (15. Dezember 2013)

https://cadillaccupracing.com/

3 Monate free to play


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2013)

Code erhalten auf next geklickt und nix passiert... Und nu..?


----------



## loser321 (15. Dezember 2013)

Bitte wo auf Next geklickt?
Bei iracing mit dem Promocode registriert? Game geladen?


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich klicke auf den Link in der Mail ( http://www.iracing.com/cadillac/ )gebe den Key ein und lande >

Hier >




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geb den Code ein dann wird der Next Buton anwählbar, ich drück drauf und seh wieder die gleiche Seite wie im Bild oben...

Ein Teufelskreis...

Hab auch schon verschiene Browser probiert oder nach Keyeingabe den kleinen grünen apply Button > Gleiches Ergebnis...


----------



## loser321 (15. Dezember 2013)

http://www.iracing.com/promotions/inracingnews-promo/

Ist das die gleiche Seite? Unten beim have a promotional code Feld eingeben.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich da den Code eingebe lande ich wieder auf der Seite im Bild oben und dann fängt das gleiche Spiel an lol


----------



## loser321 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ist bei mir schon 1/2 Jahr her. Keine Ahnung mehr wie das ging, sorry. Aber ich denke funktionieren sollte es noch, sonst würden sie keine Codes mehr verschicken. 

Keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2013)

Sehr merkwürdig das ganze und jetzt hab ich mal ne Mail an den Support geschrieben und hoffe da kommt ne Antwort.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ok hab dem Support geschrieben und hab einen neuen Code bekommen der Funktioniert hat und kann jetzt 3 Monate iRacing gratis testen... 

Paypal oder Kreditkarte wird trotzdem benötigt das man das freigeschaltet bekommt...


----------



## loser321 (19. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt Kreditkarte wird zum identifizieren benötigt.

Demfall viel Spass.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Mai 2014)

Auto Club Revolution von Eutechnyx beginnt im Juni eine neue Phase der Evolution

In Kürze startet ACR 2.0 in die Closed-Beta-Phase und stellt  Oculus Rift-Support, extrem erweiterte Inhalte sowie neugestaltete  Graphik und Fahrphysik in Aussicht.

Neue Spieler können sich ab 16. Juni unter http://www.autoclubrevolution.comfür die Closed-Beta von ACR anmelden, während bereits aktive Spieler beim Launch der Closed-Beta sofort Zugang erhalten.

Spiele noch heute das kostenlose Online-Rennspiel Auto Club Revolution. Schließe dich Autofans aus der ganzen Welt an, um mit ihnen zusammen Rennen zu fahren.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6fx6MuQywo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CoDUO-Veteran (22. September 2014)

Schönen guten Abend!

Schon ewig nicht mehr hier reingeschaut.. Danke Ak für deine updates.... 
Bin mittlerweile stolzer Besitzer eines Fanatec Porsche GT3RS V2 Wheel mit CSR elite pedals. Spiele hauptsächlich SimRaceway, Assetto Corsa, R3E (seit Multi-Update) und meine iRacing Karierre steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen (Trial im Moment).
Habe ACR schon ewig nicht mehr angefasst, da nur ein einziges Fahrzeug (BMW 1M) in Cockpit-Ansicht zu haben war und vor allem die Lenkradnterstützung extrem zu wünschen übrig liess... Hat sich diesbezüglich etwas gebessert? 
Grafisch ist das Spiel ja ganz nett.

GreetZ


----------



## ak1504 (23. September 2014)

Hat sich nix gebessert. Gleiche Schleuderphysik wie Anfangs der Closed Alpha... Lenkradsupport is übel genauso wie das kaum einstellbare FFB... Ansonsten einfach mal registrieren und auf Einladung für die Beta warten, soll aber wohl erst 2015 weitergehen...


----------

